# The gay agenda! :O



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## The Catboy (Oct 10, 2012)

OUR NORMALITY SHALL RULE OVER YOUR NORMALITY!


----------



## RiderLeangle (Oct 10, 2012)

I think all females should be lesbians (_especially_ in anime), does that count?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## Gahars (Oct 10, 2012)

I only have one response:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Y5rH7cN7s4


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 10, 2012)

Talking about homo sapiens in a science class? Oh, the humanity!


----------



## Veho (Oct 10, 2012)

THIS PLEASES TAKEI


----------



## DSGamer64 (Oct 10, 2012)

It's the end of the world as we know it, and we are all fucked! Some people in this world make me loath being a human. People say I am stupid sometimes, but it seems like there is a whole different tier of stupid below me.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh noes! I'm gonna go get me some Chik-Fil-A to protest this hawribble gayness.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## KingVamp (Oct 10, 2012)

RiderLeangle said:


> I think all females should be lesbians (_especially_ in anime), does that count?





Hyro-Sama said:


> Spoiler





Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Oh noes! I'm gonna go get me some Chik-Fil-A to protest this hawribble gayness.


Yeah, now they are trying to trap us now. 


Spoiler


----------



## Gahars (Oct 10, 2012)

In my Appreciation of Music course, we're learning about homophony (and polyphony, if you're into that sort of thing). Man, those homos be all sorts of phony!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh Shit! We better stop em before they wanna have the right to vote! Oh no, it's already too late!


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 10, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwZkNBQwOU0



TwinRetro said:


> Oh Shit! We better stop em before they *breed*!


Oh wait.


----------



## nando (Oct 10, 2012)

Gahars said:


> In my Appreciation of Music course, we're learning about homophony (and polyphony, if you're into that sort of thing). Man, those homos be all sorts of phony!




i hate homophony's, specially when they pretend to like me and be interested in what i'm saying... but they just want free flavored vodka base drinks.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 11, 2012)

DSGamer64 said:


> Some people in this world make me loath being a human.


_loath*e*_


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## The Milkman (Oct 11, 2012)

WE MUST COMBAT THIS SOFTCORE LESBIAN PORN! Men! TO ARMS!


----------



## RiderLeangle (Oct 11, 2012)

Hate if you want but it's my secret to immortality


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 11, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


>


That just borderline within the rules.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 11, 2012)

This thread needs more men


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 11, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> This thread needs more men



I posted men on the first page. Be satisfied.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 11, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > This thread needs more men
> ...


I am not satisfied with the lack of men in this thread.
Edited to sound better.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 11, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...


Then turn straight. That firmware now allows access to:
Women
Texas


----------



## Veho (Oct 11, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> WE MUST COMBAT THIS SOFTCORE LESBIAN PORN! Men! TO ARMS!


Arms? Mine are busy at the moment.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 11, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Then turn straight. That firmware now allows access to:
> Women
> Texas



I don't like either of those.

I edited the post to work better with what I wanted to say.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 12, 2012)

Hyro didn't censor.
I won't censor >:


----------



## RiderLeangle (Oct 12, 2012)

Yuri subtext full on obvious-text is so sweet






Another example:


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 12, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> This thread needs more men





Spoiler: Fine!


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 12, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > This thread needs more men
> ...


I will correct this injustice!




Much better


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 12, 2012)

1 word.

Oehlala~


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 12, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Spoiler





Spoiler



Instant turn-off​



​It's Levi*o*sa, not Hardcore​Harry-On-Malfoy-*sa*...​



*EDIT:* Oh my god, that took a while to edit... SPOILERS, Y U NO WORK SOMETIMES? >>;


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 12, 2012)

Long live lesbians!


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 12, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> NO!








Now THAT'S! what I'm in for


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 12, 2012)

To paraphrase Hadrian: We get it, you're gay.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 12, 2012)

EDIT: Now a Breaking Bad thread.






If you were wondering I derail the topic on EoF threads when they've become unenjoyable. I call it "repurposing."


----------



## Gahars (Oct 12, 2012)

"Oh yeah... girl? You make out with that... guy? Girl?

Swaim 3:25


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 12, 2012)

Somewhat related to the gay agenda.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 12, 2012)

Why is it that only emo twats are in these gifs?

EDIT: NEEDS MORE GALE.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Gahars (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 12, 2012)

...what?


----------



## Valwin (Oct 12, 2012)

Gayssssssss


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Gahars (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Gahars (Oct 12, 2012)

A whole new ball game for Walt.



Spoiler


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 12, 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BaRhP1LGrM[/youtube]


----------



## Flame (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 12, 2012)

you're*


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 12, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> you're*


_Grammar: Marks the difference between knowing your sh*t and knowing you're sh*t._


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## prowler (Oct 13, 2012)

page 3 made me physically sick


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 13, 2012)

prowler said:


> page 3 made me physically sick


Stay on page 2 then.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 13, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> prowler said:
> 
> 
> > page 3 made me physically sick
> ...



Or we can just burn page 3 like the fucking plague.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 13, 2012)

I really need to remember how nsfw the EoF is......


----------



## Paarish (Oct 13, 2012)

prowler said:


> page 3 made me physically sick


prowler's just jealous he isn't as sexy as any of those guys.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 13, 2012)

Paarish said:


> prowler said:
> 
> 
> > page 3 made me physically sick
> ...



Those guys are an hero to us all.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 13, 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYvcc8ui3CM[/youtube]


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 14, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Or we can just burn page 3 like the fucking plague.


Guild/10

Would like 100x again.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Oct 14, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> > Some people in this world make me loath being a human.
> ...



Oh piss on your English English


----------



## DSGamer64 (Oct 14, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


>



This, I have no problem with. Nothing wrong with being a lesbian, so long as you look like a chick and not a really ugly dude


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 14, 2012)

Girlxgirl is perfectly fine, but boyxboy is disgusting?
Yet both fall under homosexuality

Silly straight people.
You're so funny~


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 14, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Girlxgirl is perfectly fine, but boyxboy is disgusting?
> Yet both fall under homosexuality
> 
> Silly straight people.
> You're so funny~


Don't worry - females don't mind Boyxboy whatsoever.

It's a sex thing, not a sexuality thing.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 14, 2012)

Seen a good amount of females that are disgusted by it.

Still, Silly straight people ;p


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 14, 2012)

Eh, I find PDA of any kind disgusting. I guess I'm just weird like that.

Silly humans and their sloppy sexual practices.

I mean...ewwww...


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 14, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Girlxgirl is perfectly fine, but boyxboy is disgusting?
> Yet both fall under homosexuality
> 
> Silly straight people.
> You're so funny~


Seriously, overall, it fine with me. It isn't hurting anyone and from a moral pov, I didn't think anyone actually knows.
I wouldn't mind it being morally right.

Anyway, just 'cause I believe that doesn't mean I havta to like, havta look. Which is hard to do when you spam
the whole page.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 14, 2012)

Sorry to spam a page ;o;

Ahah xd
Yeah I agree with you.
Got the same under my sig.

Don't like? don't look!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 14, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Sorry to spam a page ;o;
> 
> Ahah xd
> Yeah I agree with you.
> ...



Eh your sig isn't that bad. What's bad is the "mmm cmere baby, I wanna taste your lunch..." type crap.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 14, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Don't like? don't look!


I took the setup from your under sig. Other words, I was referencing it when I posted.


TwinRetro said:


> "mmm cmere baby, I wanna taste your lunch..."


 What? When I notice pda, I never heard something like that.


----------



## Flame (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 15, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Don't like? don't look!



This is by far the dumbest fucking thing I have read in ages. It's hard to not look when a page and a half is plastered with it.

Also, I never said that the girl x girl was appropriate either, personally if you want to wank off to something then go find a porno site. There's also a difference between attractive women macking and emo cunts macking. Emo cunts, regardless of the inputs, always yields a negative output.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 15, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > Don't like? don't look!
> ...



Guild.
There is a nice little red button with a cross in the top right of your browser.
Press it if you don't like what you're seeing.
Nobody forces you to see it you know.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 15, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Guild.
> There is a nice little red button with a cross in the top right of your browser.
> Press it if you don't like what you're seeing.
> Nobody forces you to see it you know.



But it's a thread that was good before it was plastered with this utter shit.

Basically you're saying "If you don't like the fact that a thread that was once enjoyable has been subject to a fecal bukakke, then don't visit it anymore." I don't want every thread to go downhill.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 15, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > Guild.
> ...



This thread has become good when it got "plastered with this utter shit"
You just can't handle things others like.

Oh Guild


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 15, 2012)

The Dont Like Dont Look statement doesnt actually make much sense. Itd make more sense to say Dont Like Dont Stare. We can see all of this stuff plastered all over the thread, most of it spoiler free. No matter what, if we mozy our way in here, we are gonna see it. 

This whole thread wasnt even about what its been turned into. Which is baisically a 13 year olds browsing history.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 15, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > Guild.
> ...



Anyway,while I think "Dont Like Dont Look" holds,but when it seem like you want them to look,
that becomes kind of invalid. Could have at least spoiled some...


----------



## Castiel (Oct 15, 2012)

Flame said:


>


False. Well, true in some cases, but those Christians misunderstand.


----------



## Veho (Oct 15, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 15, 2012)

Veho said:


> *snip*



Lol, I saw that on reddit and was tempted to post it.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 15, 2012)

Time to re-claim the thread.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 15, 2012)

Flame said:


> ~Snip!~


Christianity is an umbrella term for all kinds of churches which worship Christ, it does not equal Roman Catholicism. There are different varieties of Christianity, many of which not only accept homosexuality, but also allow homosexuals to perform sermons. Saying that all Christians hate gays is the equivalent of me saying that all gays hate transgender people just because a portion of them does.

If you want to be funny about something, at least be accurate about it.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 15, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Flame said:
> 
> 
> > ~Snip!~
> ...



are you really srsing in EoF? The fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 15, 2012)

This is breaking bad thread. Not a religious hate thread.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 15, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> are you really srsing in EoF? The fuck is wrong with you?


Shh... I'm just spilling kerosene here... the flames are yet to come. 

Seriously though, I've had just about enough of religious ignorance, it sort of grinds my gears.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 15, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > are you really srsing in EoF? The fuck is wrong with you?
> ...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 15, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> ~Reference successfuly picked up~


5 points for Moderatordor.

If Supervisorine won't step it up, Moderatordor might win the Cup of Temps.


----------



## Flame (Oct 15, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Flame said:
> 
> 
> > ~Snip!~
> ...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 15, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


>



BREAKING BAD SPOILERS AHEAD.

So there's a theory going around that whenever Walt kills someone, he picks up some trait from them. However this theory is clearly disproved as he doesn't shit himself after he kills Salamanca.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 15, 2012)

Flame said:


> ~Snip~


_*Sigh*_ Just so you know, you wouldn't be on the Temp if not for a devoted Christian (Unitarianist), George Boole. In fact, you wouldn't be using a computer at all. He came up with Boolean Algebra, the basis of computer sciences and mathematical operations within the binary system. Just so you know.

In any case...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm not anti-Christianity, but I am anti-bullshit. And bullshit is not confined to any one group of people. I have actually seen more bullshit coming from my fellow atheists. (see /r/atheism)


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 15, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> I'm not anti-Christianity, but I am anti-bullshit. And bullshit is not confined to any one group of people. I have actually seen more bullshit coming from my fellow atheists. (see /r/atheism)


That's because humans are a species full of potential, but most of this potential is geared towards "being stupid". I mean, seriously - I consider myself to be relatively intelligent, yet I spend 1% of my time  at best doing productive stuff.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 15, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not anti-Christianity, but I am anti-bullshit. And bullshit is not confined to any one group of people. I have actually seen more bullshit coming from my fellow atheists. (see /r/atheism)
> ...



All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 15, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.





Spoiler










Creepiest... Google Search... Ever...

That said, at least I got my answer.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 15, 2012)

And with that, thread successfully derailed. 10 points for Gryffindor!


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 15, 2012)

*lights a match...*

*...forgot where he spilled kerosene*

...Well, f*ck.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 15, 2012)

K. let me add another rule to the forums. 

Do not set Moderators on fire.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 15, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> *lights a match...*
> 
> *...forgot where he spilled kerosene*
> 
> ...Well, f*ck.


Don't worry, there is already a Flame in this thread. 
;o;


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 15, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Do not set Moderators on fire.


_We didn't start the fire. _

[yt]eFTLKWw542g[/yt]


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 15, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Flame said:
> 
> 
> > ~Snip!~
> ...


A lot of which _claim to_ worship, I might add. If they truly did, they would not pick and choose.

That being said, it's not correct to hate the person itself.


To the below: Always been historically accurate in my experience. Historically and scientifically. In fact, it even mentioned events and people that were believed not to exist, but had been rediscovered only recently, and facts that somehow are only being noticed now or in more recent history.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 15, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> A lot of which _claim to_ worship, I might add. If they truly did, they would not pick and choose.
> 
> That being said, it's not correct to hate the person itself.


Given the facts that the Bible is A) A set of stories, not historical facts, and only parts of it actually have their source in history, B) Open for interpretation, C) Is in fact a compilation of holy texts which were relevant and deemed true *at the time* wheras other, often contrary texts were omitted despite having equal validity, that's a rather poor argument.

Truth of the matter is, if God wanted us to have holy books, it would rain holy books each sunday. The Bible and other books of its kind were created as a set of moral guidelines which applied to the particular era they were made in - these rules fluctuated overtime, but for some reason, nowadays those holy texts no longer get the necessary "updates" and "edits" they used to receive.

In other words, it's a set of rules that's about 2000 years old - while some of it remains universally true, other parts are debatable at best. Plenty of the content that we now find "debatable" is likely to be a victim of translations after edits after translations which essentially butchered the simple, original meaning - so let's not pretend that we know what the author had in mind when 99% of the time we really don't. This meaning needs to be restored periodically. It's a book of pointers, not an instruction manual on how to live your life. You have the gift of free will as well as a conscience - depending on the moral values that apply to you, you know when you've done wrong and right.

//Srs in EoF


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 15, 2012)

Extended version.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 15, 2012)

Warning: Spoilers.

Also, this may be too damn beautiful to handle.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyIbLKKcKgQ


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 15, 2012)

This thread is one part emo cunts macking, one part serious religious-based discussion, and one part Breaking Bad jokes.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 15, 2012)

I didn't even post again so as to avoid stretching the thread too far.

Everyone knows a stretched thread will snap.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 15, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> I didn't even post again so as to avoid stretching the thread too far.
> 
> Everyone knows a stretched thread will snap.



Especially if it's a bad thread...


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 15, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't even post again so as to avoid stretching the thread too far.
> ...


This thread is really_ breaking bad_...

_PUNNEH!_


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 15, 2012)

Im a practicing and believing Christian.
I do not agree that homosexuality is "correct" or whatever.
So what happens when i try to force my views on gays?

Catboy does not Christian. He is also flamming gay.
I try to force my views on catboy. Nothing is the outcome.

And why should I? Catboy doesnt stop me from Christianing.

If my views tell me that lying, stealing, homosexuality, and other things are wrong and I accept people that lie, cheat, steal and such, but i dont accept the homo? Doesnt that just contradict everything i just said?

I have been growing here and trying my hardest to accept gays. And you know what? Its pretty easy cause THEY ARE HUMANS JUST  LIKE ME.

I forget where i was going with all this.
Get **along* people.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 15, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> This thread is really_ breaking bad_...
> 
> _PUNNEH!_


You're Your posted included.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 15, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> ~Snip!~








_Who's this homo?_
_And what has he done with Bortz, for that matter?_

__


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 15, 2012)

Even if i have grow a bit, i still think it is immensely funny to call people homo's or gay for fun.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 15, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Even if i have grow a bit, i still think it is immensely funny to call people homo's or gay for fun.


That's gay, how dare you?!?


----------



## Gahars (Oct 15, 2012)

Rebuttal:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f59wnWD35kg


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 15, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Rebuttal:
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=f59wnWD35kg


See? Hilarious.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 15, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Rebuttal:


[yt]E6bb21HIgPY[/yt]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 15, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Get alone people.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 15, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Get **alone* people.


fixed.
Man, im so gay at typing.


----------



## Westside (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 15, 2012)

I would bet my money on _"Bortz is baked tonight and it shows"_. 

Alternatively, evil haxxorz haxxored his account.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 15, 2012)

Hahahahah 
All of my friends think that its a crime against humanity that i dont partake in recreational drugs and alcohol. They say of all the people to see on drugs, Im number one on their lists haha

As for hacking, last time that happened, JPH was on his porn spree.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 15, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Im a practicing and believing Christian.
> I do not agree that homosexuality is "correct" or whatever.
> So what happens when i try to force my views on gays?
> 
> ...


I was grown up Christan too,but that besides the point.

Are you saying you don't agree with homosexuality because of the Bible or yourself?

If yourself, why?

If the Bible, does it actually say that? Is that your, person reading it to you or the translator
interpretation?


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 15, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> ]I dont partake in recreational[/b] (...) *alcohol*.


[yt]E6bb21HIgPY[/yt]


Seriously though, you're friends are right. Bortz + Drugs = _"Holy shit, I'm spiderman!" *jumps out the window and tries to squirt web onto a street lamp.*_


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 16, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Im a practicing and believing Christian.
> ...


Oh boy.

I personally dont really like it. I like girls, and seeing a man and a woman together doesnt phase me (now if they are like making out and PDAing all over the place, then gross and quit it)
Seeing man and a man together strikes me as odd. I dont identify with that because not how my mind works. It grosses me out because its more natural to me to see a man and a woman together. My "straight" meter might be broken but girl on girl doesnt gross me out, but it doesnt really do anything for me either.

As for the bible, its mostly because its the interpretation that i have been taught. After claiming my faith for my own and doing some heavy research into the word, nowhere does it really say explicitly that "homosexuality" is wrong. Its says marraige is a union between a man and a woman but that DOESNT mean homosexuality is wrong.

As a Christain I am called to be a whitness to what God has done for me.
Does that mean telling people about how great i think God and his creation are? Yes.
Does that mean i go around telling gays "YOU'RE WRONG AND GOING TO HELL!" lol no. Not at all. Thats not my judgement and what happens there isnt up to me.

I am called to love others, so thats what im gonna do.




Foxi4 said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > ]I dont partake in recreational[/b] (...) *alcohol*.
> ...


Id pay to see myself do that.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 16, 2012)

David Beckham isn't gay.

Anyway, this thread needs some ass.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 16, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Id pay to see myself do that.


Thank God you didn't ask which limb you're using to attempt squirting web in my imagination.

Fair play, it does produce a white, sticky substance... but that's not webbing.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Oct 16, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Id pay to see myself do that.
> ...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Oct 16, 2012)

You know there is a comic out there where Spiderman does MJ and his semen is radioactive and kills her?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 16, 2012)

"Presumably Spiderman's semen would be very sticky indeed."


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 16, 2012)

Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 16, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kC1v678xtmo


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 16, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> You know there is a comic out there where Spiderman does MJ and his semen is radioactive and kills her?


If you're not sh*tting us, we do want to see it... 

This must be the most hillarious thing in the world.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Oct 16, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&NR=1&v=VtvIW6UHQbU


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 16, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > You know there is a comic out there where Spiderman does MJ and his semen is radioactive and kills her?
> ...


Why would i joke about that? lol

From the 12 dumbest spiderman plots ever.



> *12) Spider-man Kills Mary Jane with his Radioactive Semen, Spider-man: Reign*
> 
> _Spider-man: Reign_ is a four-issue mini-series by writer/artist Kaare Andrews that is forthrightly an attempt to wedge Spider-man into the equivalent of a _Dark Knight Returns_ dystopian story. How forthright? Why, there is a character named “Miller Jansen” featured in the book. It seems that at no point did anyone involved sit down and think about whether or not grim n’ gritty Spider-man was at all a good idea, or what the point of such an endeavor would be. Somebody at Marvel just wanted old, dark future Spidey.
> 
> ...







 Source


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 16, 2012)

That's one fucked up Spider-Man comic.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 16, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


>


Where is this from and did she get arrested?


----------



## nando (Oct 16, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> That's one fucked up Spider-Man comic.




all my spidey fantasies quickly morphing into batman fantasies.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 16, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> That's one fucked up Spider-Man comic.



On the bright side, it looks like Gwen Stacey got off easy with her snappy break up.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 16, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > That's one fucked up Spider-Man comic.
> ...








That's about the extent of my knowledge when it comes to Spiderman story.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 16, 2012)

nando said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > That's one fucked up Spider-Man comic.
> ...





Spoiler: Orly?
















Spoiler: Or maybe...


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 16, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> nando said:
> 
> 
> > Hyro-Sama said:
> ...


ANNNDDDDD That brings us back to the gay agenda. Nice circle guys, nice.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 17, 2012)

TANGENT TIME!









KingVamp said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Im a practicing and believing Christian.
> ...


It's actually directly mentioned.

Leviticus 18:22
_*22* “‘And you must not lie down with a male the same as you lie down with a woman. It is a detestable thing._


1 Corinthians 6:9,10
_9__*...*Do YOU not know that unrighteous persons will not inherit God’s kingdom? Do not be misled. Neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor men kept for unnatural purposes, nor men who lie with men...will inherit God’s kingdom._


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 17, 2012)

So it is directly mentioned. 
Now i am willing to let the mention of Leviticus go... If we were to follow everything in Leviticus... id rather be dead. Seriously. Try reading it sometime. Anyways I mean we dont treat women and children the same way they did back then. So I dont think this one holds much weight. 

The second one... Ok so thats pretty clear. So that says to me, "Homosexual actions are sins". 

So that leaves me with two courses of action. One, I am now justified to believe that homosexual actions are a sin. What that does NOT justify, is telling people "Being gay will send you to hell". I guess if you are gay and dont practice homosexuality and are trying to stop or not act on your impulses, fine. 
Two, I could just leave the religious banter out of it. I dont support homos, nor their actions, but like i said before, that doesnt mean i treat them as any less of a person. Both orientations are temped by lust and other things. whatever.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 18, 2012)

Besides that, what about women who lie with women?  Men lie with men=/=Women lie with women.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 18, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> [media]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=RBmklUZLLe0[/media]
> 
> Besides that, what about women who lie with women?  Men lie with men=/=Women lie with women.


Look dude, im out of answers here. Im just trying to move beyond all this hate and scrutiny to accept everyone as equals.


----------



## nando (Oct 18, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> _*22* “‘And you must not lie down with a male the same as you lie down with a woman. It is a detestable thing._




i certainly would never lie with a male the same as with a woman, that would make be bisexual.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 18, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Besides that, what about women who lie with women?  Men lie with men=/=Women lie with women.


Romans 1:24-27 *Therefore God gave them over in the sinful desires of their hearts to sexual impurity for the degrading of their bodies with one another.* They exchanged the truth about God for a lie, and worshiped and served created things rather than the Creator - who is forever praised. Amen.
Because of this, God gave them over to shameful lusts. *Even their women exchanged natural sexual relations for unnatural ones.* In the same way the men also abandoned natural relations with women and were inflamed with lust for one another. Men committed shameful acts with other men, and received in themselves the due penalty for their error.

Notice how in these verses (as has been mentioned many times before) it only talks about the acts. Homosexuals themselves are not being sinful as long as they abstain from the acts. There is such a thing as a homosexual Christian.


Spoiler



*This is where I stand on the issue:*
To be truthful, when I hear someone is a homosexual, I am really skeptical of that person at first and don't really know what to think. I believe this is due to what I have heard all throughout my 17 years of being alive. But I also remember that we are all people so I try the best I can to treat them with the same respect I show others. Deep down we are all people going through life, going through problems and looking for support or other ways to get through them. Every person is born into sin as we are all sinful. I was born with the sin to look and lust over every pair of boobs that walk by me. The desire isn't the sin, the sin only occurs when I give in to the desire. So as long as I try as hard as I can to not fall into the temptation and desires, I believe I will be fine. The same is with a homosexual. If they are indeed born a homosexual (I only say it this way because it is debatable whether homosexuality is an inheritable trait or not), then the desire may always be there. But all is good as long as they try as hard as they can to abstain from the sin. We will all at some points fall into the desires and sins that come our way, as none of us are perfect. Now, I believe that this is okay as well, as long as we repent when we recognize that what we did was wrong. I believe that it is not our sins that will ultimately lead us to Hell, but only the sin of unbelief.

In regards to the video, I can't really say much as I don't know Greek. But what I can say is this: Verses like this are up to interpretation. Someone can interpret it one way, someone can interpret it another way, and that's fine. This isn't an issue regarding salvation (because like I said above, salvation is in regards to belief) so it's not really something I am going to fight tooth and nail for or give my life to defend.


/rant


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teMruQcH504


Read rest later.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 18, 2012)

@[member='KingVamp'] There is a small issue with what is being said in that video. Yes, those people were idolaters. Yes, God gave them over to thir sin. But he did not give them the sin, which is what the video is implying (unless I'm misunderstanding). All God did as punishment was give them over to *their sinful desires*. Meaning that they were desiring to do these homosexual acts.

But like I said in my tl;dr spoiler:



Castiel said:


> Verses like this are up to interpretation. Someone can interpret it one way, someone can interpret it another way, and that's fine. This isn't an issue regarding salvation (because like I said above, salvation is in regards to belief) so it's not really something I am going to fight tooth and nail for or give my life to defend.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 18, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> So it is directly mentioned.
> Now i am willing to let the mention of Leviticus go... If we were to follow everything in Leviticus... id rather be dead. Seriously. Try reading it sometime. Anyways I mean we dont treat women and children the same way they did back then. So I dont think this one holds much weight.
> 
> The second one... Ok so thats pretty clear. So that says to me, "Homosexual actions are sins".
> ...


It's true that not every rule that was enforced then applies now. The Mosaic Law, for instance, is no longer in effect. Some of the principles can still apply though. That's why I thought it would be good to include an example from both Testaments.

True though, we're told to respect all people; that's why the better course is not to persecute. I also disagree with homosexuality; that is my personal opinion, which I am entitled to and I have no need to sugarcoat it. At the same time, I will not bully someone for it, because that is not my right. A lot of people who protest seem to be doing, however. The misconception is that anyone who feels like that *has* to act on it. They don't.

What does frustrate me is the claim that anyone who does not agree is homophobic. That is not the case. Phobia is an irrational fear. I am not afraid of them.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 18, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> What does frustrate me is the claim that anyone who does not agree is homophobic. That is not the case. Phobia is an irrational fear. I am not afraid of them.



In this case the word doesn't connotate fear, but repulsion. See "hydrophilic" vs. "hydrophobic".
Saying you "disagree" with homosexuality is, to me, a little nonsensical, and I think you are indeed sugarcoating it by phrasing it like that.
If you have a repulsion to homosexuals, then you are homophobic. Might as well be honest and own up to it.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 18, 2012)

mthrnite said:


> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> > What does frustrate me is the claim that anyone who does not agree is homophobic. That is not the case. Phobia is an irrational fear. I am not afraid of them.
> ...


Either way, the term brings with it a bad connotation which is inaccurate.
How does what I say not make sense, though?


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 18, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Either way, the term brings with it a bad connotation which is inaccurate.
> How does what I say not make sense, though?


I agree it brings a bad connotation. That's not something that I can do anything about, it's just there. I consider the term accurate though, if only technically.
As for nonsensical, saying that you disagree with homosexuality is a bit like saying you disagree with baldness. Maybe you said something earlier that qualifies that statement, I haven't read the whole thread, but standing alone, it's a nonsensical statement.
However, if you were to say that you are repulsed by the notion of homosexuality, I can understand that, and I wouldn't judge you for it. I would, however, consider you to be a homophobe.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 18, 2012)

I used the term to include the notion. Similar to how I'm repulsed by smoking. I don't do it, I know that people do. I am repulsed by the smoking, not the person, but that doesn't mean I'll hang around while they're smoking (though none of friends do).

I'm not repulsed by baldness, by the way.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 18, 2012)

Well, I just wanted to clear up the term for you. I don't particularly like being called a "gringo" by my mexican friends, as it sounds, to me, derogatory. I really don't have a leg to stand on in arguing the point though. I am, by definition, a gringo, and I just have to deal with that.

I won't go into the underlying differences between smoking and homosexuality, I think most of it you would get already, and understand that you were simplifying for brevity's sake.

Also, there are those that are repulsed by bald people, red-haired people, etc.. but there's not a common term for those repulsions simply because there's not nearly enough discrimination based on those repulsions to warrant one. Bald people and red-haired people are, by and large, still considered "normal" people. There is a concentrated effort, primarily by religiously vocal people, to claim that homosexuals are not normal. These people are classified by the term homophobe, and in many cases by the term bigot.

So while it would be fair for me to call you a homophobe, in the descriptive sense, I'm not sure it would be fair for me to call you a bigot. At least, I hope not. You seem to me to be an intelligent, and largely open-minded person, from what I know of you at least.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 18, 2012)

That's the thing; because of the opinion I (and many others) have, people would automatically put me in that group, when in reality I consider myself as neither. When people put you in a group, they immediately close their ears and just stop listening.

The same goes for other matters; the moment someone hears you believe something in particular, they can turn arrogant and immediately ignore everything else you say simply because you fall into a predetermined group, even though you may have perfectly logical arguments to support your point of view.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 18, 2012)

I understand.
I consider myself a feminist for example. I am also a man. For many, my gender would necessarily exclude me from the "feminist" group, and relegate me to the position of "feminist-friendly". This is the danger of ill-defined terms. Further, in some circles, if I dare mention men's rights, I'm automatically considered a misogynist, even though I see it as critical to feminism to fight for equal rights between men and women, equality is the whole point. I am in no sense a misogynist, but it is a very convenient pejorative term, used by many in the feminist movement, and that is extremely unfortunate.

Homophobe is a descriptive term, it is also a pejorative term, and I would argue that, unlike the term "bigot", it does not deserve to be both. I'm sure some take issue with me defining the term as I do, and would prefer it be used only in the pejorative sense. All I can do in that case is argue that there is a very real revulsion that exists naturally in some people that is not a learned, or dogmatic response. This is how I see you, and again, I can say that without ill judgement of you. I would no more subject you to homosexual sex than I would subject a homosexual to heterosexual sex. There is a gray area however, that doesn't involve sex, that both homo and hetero have to deal with, since we do coexist. People like to kiss each other, hold hands, get married, have kids, and you can be as repulsed as you like, for whatever reason you like, but us humans do those things, and as long as there's equal tolerance on both "sides", no worries.

Politically charged words will always be with us. They are blunt instruments. Discussion, understanding, and tolerance, to my mind, are much more effective at solving problems, and coming to acceptable terms.

Sorry to be so long winded about it.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 18, 2012)

Now that we've gotten past the serious phase...


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 18, 2012)

Oshit! This is EoF?
DAMN YOU ProtoKun7!!!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 18, 2012)

Chuck Norris approves of this thread. (Except Page 3)


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 19, 2012)

Castiel said:


> so it's not really something I am going to fight tooth and nail for or give my life to defend.


true, plus this is the eof




ProtoKun7 said:


> The misconception is that anyone who feels like that *has* to act on it.


Except as a straight person, I didn't want someone coming up to me saying either I'm wrong ,weak, or something
for acting on mine feelings.


I just don't like that we are using our believes, that each person can put their on interpretation and translation on, so quickly to either hate or condemn someone who they don't agree with. I mean how many hydrophobic people or homo hate (when you not even meant to) will still be that way if the religion actually completely proven to the not hate homosexuality , the religion false, or just meant to be a guide would still hold?


There are much worse (which may not even be bad) then loving the same gender.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWb7GpgLZZo


----------

